# nib holder thread



## drgoretex (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello all.  Been searching for a couple months fruitlessly, thought I'd throw the question out here...

Anyone know where to get M8.4 x 0.75 or 6.4 x 0.5 taps/dies for the sort of nib holders available at Heritance?  

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## arioux (Feb 13, 2011)

There:

http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/M6.4-x-.5-Tap.html

And check the bash discount forum, i think they give a discount


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 14, 2011)

arioux said:


> There:
> 
> http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/M6.4-x-.5-Tap.html
> 
> And check the bash discount forum, i think they give a discount


 
Great link, thanks!  Will get me a 6.4 tap.

Now still need to find an M8.4 x .75 tap, if anyone has any leads...

Best,

Ken


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 14, 2011)

Try http://www.silverpenparts.com/pb/wp_dfdf98a0/wp_dfdf98a0.html

He lists an 8.4 x 1 which may be the one you want.


----------



## KenV (Feb 14, 2011)

the 8.4 by 1 is for a different use -- Sierra threads

Richard Greenwald also has some taps -- I remember the 6.4 by 0.5 mm being there.    

The 8.4 by 0.75 mm tap and die that I have was part of a group order.


----------

